# El Cope Auratus Eggs and Tadpole



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have had my trio of El Cope Auratus for about a year now. I wasn't sure if I had a pair but a few weeks ago I placed a coco hut and Petri dish in their viv anyways. I checked it yesterday and was surprised to see two developing eggs and one wiggling tadpole. I quickly made some tadpole tea with RO water and a piece of almond leaf and moved the tadpole to a small cup and added some of the tadpole tea as well as a bit of dirt and a tiny bit of Java moss. The tad and the eggs are now in a sterilize container with wet paper towels to keep the humidity up for the eggs. I am researching as much as I can right now to make sure I do everything right. If anyone has any advice it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: El Cole Auratus Eggs and Tadpole*

Here are the trio. Not sure which is the pair yet. This was taken a while back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Use the search function here and you'll find plenty about raising tads. My recipe for success has been: deli cups, spring water, java moss, leaf, high quality tad food. Good luck.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks. Is the spring water better than the RO because of the minerals left in the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sure someone with more of a science background can chime in, but I believe so. I've always used spring water and have never had any issues so I stick with it.


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats! How are the tad and eggs doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks! The two eggs never developed any further but the one tad is doing well and growing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Well I got 10 more eggs today. Do they look good?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

So far, they look fantastic! They look tight and round and very black, with distinct borders. There's no telling just yet how they'll do, but they look good to me.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks. It looks like all 10 are viable. Here is a pic from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wekkerton (Jul 3, 2017)

So how did this develop?

Can we see the frogs on land already ?


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

All 10 hatched successfully. 1 is out of water already. I believe there are two more that should be out in the next day or so. Here is the first one right before he went into the grow out tub. Thanks for asking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

That is an adorable froglet! So cute! Congratulations!


----------

